# Welcher Film mit Freundin?



## steeldemon (13. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute,
ich steh mal vor ner kleinen Verzweiflung 
in 3h kommt ne Freundin für nen Filmabend.
Die Vorraussetzung war: Keine Horror, Action oder Comedyfilme.
Da damit so ziemlich 100% der Filme die ich kenne rausfallen steh ich jetzt ohne Ahnung da.
Google hab ich schon befragt.
Aber als Gamer bin ich eben was Kritiken angeht ziemlich misstrauisch (diverse ach wie tollen Spielbewertungen die dann nur Schrott sind)

Also frag ich euch:
Was würdet ihr ihr mir empfehlen.
Aber bitte nicht zu schmalzig 
Will den abend überleben ohne mich zwischenzeitlích zu erhängen 

Cheers


----------



## Master of Puppets (13. Mai 2016)

Thriller wie Shutter Island?

An sonsten IMDb Top 25  - IMDb durchgucken, bis was den kriterien entspricht. Gibts bestimmt auch nach genre sortiert.


----------



## Erok (13. Mai 2016)

Hi 

Ich werf mal folgendes in den Ring :

Ziemlich  Beste Freunde - einer der grandiosesten Filme überhaupt : Ziemlich Beste Freunde: François Cluzet, Omar Sy, Anne Le Ny, Audrey Fleurot: Amazon.de: Alle Produkte

Wenn er etwas älter sein darf, dann ebenfalls ein grossartiger Film : Rain Man : Rain Man: Dustin Hoffman, Tom Cruise, Valeria Golino, Jerry Molen: Amazon.de: Alle Produkte

Auch grossartig, aber "Schwarzer Humor" und dennoch  ernste Themen - Adams Äpfel : Adams Äpfel: Ulrich Thomsen, Mads Mikkelsen, Nicolas Bro, Ali Kazim: Amazon.de: Alle Produkte

Auch etwas älter von 2000 aber absolut sehenswert - Requiem for a Dream : Requiem for a Dream: Amazon.de: Ellen Burstyn, Jennifer Connelly, Jared Leto, Marlon Wayans, Christopher McDonald, Louise Lasser, Sean Gullette, Hubert Selby Jr., Clint Mansell, Eric Watson, James Chinlund, Brian Emrich, Nick Wechsler, Jay Rabinowitz, Ben Barenholtz, Matthew Libatique, Randy Simon, Laura Jean Shannon, Darren Aronofsky, Palmer West, Jonah Smith, Beau Flynn, Scott Vogel, Stefan Simchowitz, Scott Franklin: DVD & Blu-ray



Falls Du diese Filme nicht kennst, solltest Du sie unabhängig von der Freundin auf jedenfall mal anschauen 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Xanten (13. Mai 2016)

Ganz klar R.E.D. und R.E.D. 2. Action, coole Szenen , Humor und sogar ein bißchen Liebe.
mfG


----------



## MetallSimon (13. Mai 2016)

Ich kann dir Empfehlen: Memento, Magnolia oder Moon


----------



## Red-Hood (13. Mai 2016)

Die alten Sindbadflime sind unterhaltsam.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Mai 2016)

Wie alt ist die Freundin und was ist Dein Ziel?  

Das hier ist der letzte Film, den ich unglaublich bewegend empfand. Da ist alles drin, gute Schauspieler, tolle Landschaft, dramatische Geschichte, Abteibung, Waisenhaus, Ausbeutung, Konflikt Schwarz-Weiss, Inzest, Liebe, und zum Schluss das minimale Happyend. Sie wird weinen... 
Gottes Werk & Teufels Beitrag – Wikipedia


----------



## Cleriker (13. Mai 2016)

Mal ernsthaft: wenn sie weder Action, noch Horror, noch Comedy sehen will, dann wird sie wohl was zum kuscheln sehen wollen und wenn Sie so denkt, hast du eh schon fast gewonnen. 

Ach und an meinen Vorposter:
Womit enden Fragen? »»?««


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Mai 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Womit enden Fragen? »»?««


Ähhh, ja, ähhh, ist korrigiert, ähhhh ja


----------



## steeldemon (13. Mai 2016)

Damit könntest du sogar recht haben 
Ich denk das das schon gewonnen ist :p

Zur anderen Frage:
Sie ist 20


----------



## Red-Hood (13. Mai 2016)

Dann schaut "Was Frauen wollen.". Das klappt mit Mädels immer gut und ist sehr lustig.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Mai 2016)

_Fifty Shades of Grey_, den gibt's mittlerweile auf DVD und Blu-Ray.
Da kommt man vielleicht noch auf andere Gedanken.


----------



## Kinguin (13. Mai 2016)

Wenn es weder Action, Horror noch Comedy sein soll, dann bleibt ja nur Liebesfilm. Dann hast du ja wirklich bereits gewonnen 
Würde in dem Falle nen Tanzfilm vorschlagen, kenne nicht wenige Mädels aus meinem Kreis (~ 20 Jahre) , die solche Filme total schön finden. Ich würde allerdings keinen Film nehmen, der Sex zu sehr in den Fokus setzt.  

PS: Oh bin eh schon zu spät dran ^^


----------



## Dyos83 (18. Mai 2016)

Ihr könntet ja Human Centipide anschauen ... Ach Mist ist ja Comedy. 

Spaß bei Seite ... Tatsächlich Liebe ist auch ein schöner Film  kommt in meinem Freundeskreis bei den Mädels auch sehr gut weg und die sind alle schon um die 30


----------



## Razerbear (5. Juni 2016)

Ich kann dir den Film  "The Walk" nur  wärmstens empfehlen. Selten so ein wunderschöner Film gesehen.


----------



## thomju (15. Juli 2016)

Damit hat sie schonmal ziemlich gute Genres aussortiert  Mein Lieblingsgenre ist aber immer noch Thriller, da fragt sich dann halt nur, ob sie das auch zu spannend findet und eventuell als Horror auffast  Sonst kannst du dich aber eigentlich glücklich schätzen, wenn sie einen Liebesfilm sehen möchte, da kann man über die 2 Stunden schonmal drüber wegsehen


----------



## Ferix2x (19. Oktober 2016)

Frauen stehen auf Bollywood, vor allem Filme mit Shahrukh Khan. Die sind fast alle gut. Empfehlen würde ich folgende:
 Kuch Kuch Hota Hai 
Devdas
Veer & Zara



Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jiko (19. Oktober 2016)

Und wie lief's?  Welcher Film wurde es?

('Ziemlich beste Freunde' ist in der Tat ein echt guter Film, hätte ich unterstützen können.)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Oktober 2016)

Jiko schrieb:


> Und wie lief's?  Welcher Film wurde es?



Gute frage^^  Vielleicht haben sie bereits schon Geheiratet


----------



## Kinguin (19. Oktober 2016)

Ferix2x schrieb:


> Frauen stehen auf Bollywood, vor allem Filme mit Shahrukh Khan. Die sind fast alle gut.



Wieso denn ausgerechnet Bollywood? Sind doch auch "nur" Liebesdramen oder nicht? Glaube Klassiker wie Titanic kommen da wesentlich besser an. ^^
Ich hätte allerdings was Witziges genommen, muss man natürlich auch etwas drauf hoffen, dass es den Humor der Dame trifft.



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Gute frage^^  Vielleicht haben sie bereits schon Geheiratet



Nun der Thread ist 5 Monate alt, möglich wäre es. Manche Leute gehen es ja bekanntlich schneller an.


----------



## repe (21. Oktober 2016)

Da ich keinen neuen Thread aufmachen möchte:

Ich möchte mir auch mal wieder einen guten Horrorstreifen ansehen. Irgendwas ordentlich gruseliges - mit Geistern zB . Auf keinen Fall Saw oder dgl!
Ist in den letzten Monaten irgendwas gutes rausgekommen?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Oktober 2016)

repe schrieb:


> Da ich keinen neuen Thread aufmachen möchte:
> 
> Ich möchte mir auch mal wieder einen guten Horrorstreifen ansehen. Irgendwas ordentlich gruseliges - mit Geistern zB . Auf keinen Fall Saw oder dgl!
> Ist in den letzten Monaten irgendwas gutes rausgekommen?


Ich fand diesen Film ganz gut : Southbound - Highway to Hell


----------



## Qeathcliff (20. Februar 2017)

Den Sterne so Nah ist ein sehr schöner Romantik Film mit einem Hauch Comedy, war da mit meiner Freundin an Valentinstag^^


----------



## Manuelaweiss (7. März 2017)

Frauen stehen auf Filme wie Notting Hill, Pretty Woman und Filme mit Audrey Hepburn


----------



## Cleriker (7. März 2017)

Frauen welcher Epoche stehen auf die Hepburn? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Two-Face (7. März 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Frauen welcher Epoche stehen auf die Hepburn?


Meine Mutter.

Und warum auch nicht, diese Frau verkörperte etwas, das die meisten heutigen Akteurinnen nicht hinbekommen.
Muss heutzutage nicht unbedingt anders sein.


----------



## Cleriker (7. März 2017)

Ich fand sie auch klasse, aber auch ich war schon unüblich mit der Einstellung.

Gesendet von meinem HTC 10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brigitte123 (10. April 2017)

Ich empfehle Titanic. Titanic ist ein perfekter Film mit  einer großen Liebesgeschichte. Ich habe diesen Film schon ein paar mals gesehen.


----------



## ChrisX84 (10. April 2017)

Disney-Marvel-Filme gehen bei meiner Frau eigentlich immer. Komischerweise sind es die abgedrehte Ren (Guardians, Thor, Ant-Man), die ihr mehr Spaß machen, obwohl sie sowas sonst gar nicht mag.


----------



## Ute4548 (20. April 2017)

"Warum er?" ein schönes lustiges Film


----------



## clange (7. Mai 2017)

Der beste Film um sie zur Freundin zu machen ist zweifellos "Der Sternwanderer".


----------



## EgorBagrov10081974 (5. August 2017)

Schau FRIENDS an oder SCREAM. Ich finde die beiden Serien lohnen sich auf jedenfall. Friends ist ein Comedy Film und Scream ein teilweise Horrorfilm, der aber sehr empfehlenswert ist, obwohl ich eigentlich nicht so der Horrortyp bin!


----------



## christiann1 (18. September 2017)

Ich kenn dir ein paar gute Filme vorschlagen die ich mit meine Freundin gesehen habe


----------



## Cleriker (18. September 2017)

Darf man dann fragen warum du es dann nicht einfach machst?


----------



## Two-Face (18. September 2017)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Darf man dann fragen warum du es dann nicht einfach machst?


Weil evtl. nicht unbedingt für jeden öffentlich bestimmt.


----------



## Cleriker (20. September 2017)

Dann bin ich umso gespannter.


----------

